# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [Ραδιόφωνο Λαμπάτο] RADIO KOSMOPFON

## makis_sat

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΡΚΕΤΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ.ΕΠΕΣΕ ΣΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΝΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΡΑΔΙΟ(φωτο) ΟΧΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΑΥΤΟ .ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΔΥΣΤΗΧΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΧΑΛΙ.ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΛΥΧΝΙΕΣ ΕΠΑΝΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΣΕ ΠΟΙΑ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ.ΓΙΑΥΤΟ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΟΠΟΙΟΝ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΥΠΡΟΣΔΕΚΤΗ.phoca_thumb_l_kosmophon-front.jpg

----------


## jdm

Καλημέρα, παλαιότερα είχα επισκευάσει ραδιόφωνα αυτής της επωνυμίας, Ιταλικής αλλά και Ελληνικής  συναρμολόγησης, βασίζονταν κυρίως σε σασί της RCA της κατηγορίας all american five. Είχαν δηλαδή την σειρά των λυχνιών: 35Ζ5, 12SA7, 12SK7, 12SQ7, 50L6 [αναφέρονται ενδεικτικά]. Χωρίς όμως παραπάνω πληροφορίες ή φωτογραφίες από το συγκεκριμένο, δεν μπορούμε να πούμε κάτι άλλο.

----------


## makis_sat

ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΒΡΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΘΑΥΜΑ.ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΟΨΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΤΥΛΙΓΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΜΕΤ/ΣΤΗ.ΑΛΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΑΥΤΟ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Papas00zas

ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΘΑ ΒΓΑΛΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΠΑΚΙ Ή/ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΑΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΨΑΞΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ.ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΟΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΩ ΠΛΕΥΡΑ.ΑΛΛΑ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΣΑΣΙ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΟΥΜΕ ΑΚΡΗ.

----------


## νεκταριοος

η μαγκια ειναι δε να πετυχεις κανενα στερεο απο δαυτα ....... :Biggrin:

----------


## makis_sat

ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΕΡΕΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ FM.ΑΛΛΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΕΔΩΣΕΣ  ΣΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΜΟΥ!!!!

----------


## makis_sat

ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ .ΕΑΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ  ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΛΟΓΟΣ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΒΑΣΑΝΙΖΩ ΜΕ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ

----------

